# Aqhu-Fury



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Without non-morons like GG and Jewelz around to use their pimp hands on these jackasses, the Lounge has officially become AQHU-fury


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

10pointers said:


> Without non-retards like GG and Jewelz around to use their pimp hands on these jackasses, the Lounge has officially become AQHU-fury


what does aqhu stand for?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

A quick heads up lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

umadbro?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

its always been like this?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Without non-retards like GG and Jewelz around to use their pimp hands on these jackasses, the Lounge has officially become AQHU-fury


right...what positive contribution have you made lately?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

seems no different to me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

How bout you quit bitchin and post like everyone else... its been like this


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think with the creation of this thread we finally have enough to make a pinned "i want attention" threads


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hes right. I would like to offer the mod some good opinions but they would need more than 10 pointers to figure this one out.

YEAAAAAAAA-


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> Without non-retards like GG and Jewelz around to use their pimp hands on these jackasses, the Lounge has officially become AQHU-fury


right...what positive contribution have you made lately?
[/quote]

There's been nothing to contribute to, besides the rare redneckronin or akskirm thread.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why not just move on then?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

read above - there are still threads worth reading amongst the crap from you, Traveller, PFreak and bob


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> i think with the creation of this thread we finally have enough to make a pinned "i want attention" threads


or perhaps a Dannyboy winefest subforum?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

You call it whining but its the truth


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

How about do something about it... positively contribute to a discussion instead of whining and failing at owning Central?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

why positively contribute when you can whine about it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks DB, but I've been watching and already gave a warning. AQHU posting will get you a prize, at least 24 hour time out.

If you don't know what aqhu posting is.

Its stupid off topic comments.
/action
just posting smilies
just posting images


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Dear Administration - More deleting posts instead and less locking threads. All the children get excited when they get a thread locked.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Dear Administration - More deleting posts instead and less locking threads. All the children get excited when they get a thread locked.


It's been a pfury rule to rarely delete posts. Only posts that are deleted are the ones with offensive remarks or images. That's been a rule with Xenon and GG from way back in the day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Is this is about the awesomeness that is the "Chicks In The Kitchen" thread?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I remember they used to clean up threads a lot whenever they would get derailed.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

back you're a good guy with a strong pimp hand, you gotta put a leash on these aqhu clowns.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pffft he drives a 4 door sedan.

Anyways. Mods clean up threads instead of locking em and dont be afraid to lay a ban hammer or 6.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I already know whats going to happen - the AQHU guys are going to feel some heat and then they will play nice for a few weeks, maybe even a few months so that they get everyone off their backs...then they will slowly start posting their bullshit in every thread until anything resembling a decent read becomes a sounding board for danny tanners failed career as a comedian while guys like PFreak and Traveller and bob will be hugging his nuts or making lame inside jokes...

then we'll slowly see more older members visit less because they fdind its a waste of time to wade through the bullshit and to have discussions with internet trolls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you need a hug bro? Im good at giving hugs. Nevermind f*ck it, come here man, I'm giving you a god damn hug.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds to me like you need to get laid I can get uptight and bitchy when its been a while as I'm sure most of us do.

All I ever see from you is bitching or complaining and its only in the lounge area... sac up and stop being a little girl and relying on other people to post sh*t you want to see. If you want to discuss specific thing go to a forum with your interests... this is a piranha forum not dannyboy's lounge.

Making a thread about how people don't post what you like and calling other people out as if you are the epitome of piranha fury... the world does not revolve around you nor does this forum so stop being a primidana.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> I remember they used to clean up threads a lot whenever they would get derailed.


True. I tried doing that awhile but with talking with others, we try to keep the posts there so everyone knows what will get you suspended. If OP requests, we can always clean up threads.

I try to avoid it now as its the peoples lounge, not b_ack51's lounge. If it was b_ack51's lounge, all girls (all 3 of them) would have to post tits or gtfo.









If everyone feels that derailing posts should get deleted, I'm fine with helping out. I just don't want "to let the power of lounge mod corrupt me".


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I do not see what the big deal is? But I will agree that there is never a shortage of whining.

Seriously, you can not be on a fish forum for 5+yrs and expect things to remain exactly the same. 
People move on, lose interest, get out of the hobby, or as has been shown recently with the using the whole Bullsnake incident as an example, people get rubbed the wrong way and move on.

Again I really dont see the big deal and if to much of or lack of something on a forum gets people up in arms then i say maybe those people are expecting to much out of it. This is a public forum, so expect people of all shapes and sizes, blue to white collar etc. etc... Common interests will vary by age group, education, lifestyle. 
Think about it?

Personally i come on for the fish talk, i am always learning, and also to shoot the sh*t. When some current events, gossip, or even political/educational type threads come up i check them out but if they are not my thing or if I cant offer anything to the topic then i usually just stay out of it, but everyone is different.

As was said start a topic, contribute, maybe others will chime in. And I'm sure that if any of the pesky aqhuers derail, then back or another mod will gladly deal with them accordingly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

I figured you might enjoy this 10pointers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

You guys are to funny. If you cant whine about one thing you whine about another, lol. Last time it was, the mods are on powertrips and now you are complaining that AQHU is taking over the lounge. Its a lose lose situation with you guys. Either we are modding to much or not enough.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I like how the Dannyboy attempted to make his original post politically correct by changing "non-retards" to "non-morons."


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> You guys are to funny. If you cant whine about one thing you whine about another, lol. Last time it was, the mods are on powertrips and now you are complaining that AQHU is taking over the lounge. Its a lose lose situation with you guys. Either we are modding to much or not enough.


I will lean on "not enough"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

This dude derails evry thread centrals in wtf.. he'll totally stops the discussion just to point or makeup some stupid sh*t central says or said


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Sounds to me like you need to get laid I can get uptight and bitchy when its been a while as I'm sure most of us do.
> 
> All I ever see from you is bitching or complaining and its only in the lounge area... sac up and stop being a little girl and relying on other people to post sh*t you want to see. If you want to discuss specific thing go to a forum with your interests... this is a piranha forum not dannyboy's lounge.
> 
> Making a thread about how people don't post what you like and calling other people out as if you are the epitome of piranha fury... the world does not revolve around you nor does this forum so stop being a primidana.


So the lounge is a free for all?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol the irony in all this is these whine threads are some of the most interesting and busy reads in the lounge when they come up. in a wierd sort of non intentional way, 10pointers actually succeeded in creating a nicely trafficed thread.

but on a side note, 10pointers never really angers me when he budges in to constantly disagree with me. i like going at it with you 10point. even though we try to intentionally push eachothers buttons its kind of something i wouldnt know what to do without.

i will say this. if you think the "aqhu people" are going to behave for a few weeks or months you are smoking something that id like a hit of. the guys who frequent aqhu are what they are. love it or hate it i think its been the identity of the lounge lately. there seems to be a change in personality every year or 2 around here and this is the current state of things. 
ksls is right though. there's always a complaint going on about something on pfury.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Regardless of how you feel, Dannyboy made valid points...this thread and others (like Mike Ditkas Undersea World in the Amazon River or whatever the hell it's called and the US Debt thread) was the very exact reason why a few months ago the mods/webmasters were considering shutting down AQHU permanently...You guys prove their point week in and week out with constant bickering, thread derailments, off-topic bullshit, etc. which carries into the lounge...Personally, I don't give a f*ck one way or the other, as I am cool with the vast majority of fellow P-Furians on these boards and for the most part, I can dish it and take it and I do have a sense of humor...Having said all that, K made an interesting point about the double standards....What some of you got to realize is the very fact that we do have the coolest moderators on the planet and they let you and I get away with sh*t that would have gotten you guys permenant suspensions on other websites...Quite frankly and truth be told, we get away with lots of shenanigans and debauchery!...








....Keep it medium guys!...Keep it real!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IMO this isnt the first time 10 pointers has complained. He cant get it through his tiny skull that his p-fury friends circa 2005-2008 have left and the new has come in. I wouldnt be surprised if his PC has saved conversations of him and Jewelz or Gordeez, C0rey, and whomever he used to play grabass with in the past.

Ahhh silly people.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Da said:


> What some of you got to realize is the very fact that we do have the coolest moderators on the planet and they let you and I get away with sh*t that would have gotten you guys permenant suspensions on other websites...Quite frankly and truth be told, we get away with lots of shenanigans and debauchery!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I did not imply a free for all it would turn into a hellish porn filled wasteland... if a post is breaking the rules, unwanted or reported it can be removed. I don't get how dannyboy can call people out yet when I look around i see him going off on off topic tangents in my threads with central, or when TWRT posts in my apollo 18 thread I WEAR MY SOCKS LONG. I don't care it didn't ruin the thread or forum it kept the thread going for a bit and now its back on track.... but i'm not going to throw a hissy fit like a 6 year old I will just read the post ignore or reply I could give a f*ck and if i did I would hit the report button. No one pays for this forum stop being such elitist pricks who think they are better than others just because they post on a fish forum a certain way.

That being said thread coming from you ak and a select few other members I could take seriously I have never seen you do any of the stuff you are against... but for the rest practice what you preach.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

We dont have the coolest moderators in the world. Back? Fairy. P-Teach? Hitler. Joedizzle? Soft ass motherlover. Cluster? French Canadian. Ksls? In the kitchen.

Enough said.

But what we do have is a great membership base and board. We should stop trolling every thread.

Seriously its mostly Traveller im not going to lie. Dude tries WAY too hard and harnesses the same troll tactics that I use to use when I was E-THUG. Dude your old.

But yeah it is kind of tedious seeing the same bunch in every thread thinking they are just the funniest bunch of clowns to ever come out. I have cut back a bit. Even ask Boobah.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bob351 said:


> or when TWRT posts in my apollo 18 thread I WEAR MY SOCKS LONG.


Leave your personal vendetta against me out of it, turd. With the way you derail the vast majority of threads, you should probably just sit back and refrain from contributing to this thread as its about people like you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> or when TWRT posts in my apollo 18 thread I WEAR MY SOCKS LONG.


Leave your personal vendetta against me out of it, turd. With the way you derail the vast majority of threads, you should probably just sit back and refrain from contributing to this thread as its about people like you.
[/quote]
DAAAYYYYYUMMMMMM...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

No vendetta but apparently you still are a little tender over something... it was a harmless example if not I could have made a thread about it.... if you noticed central is in there too and i don't have a vendetta against him. So sit back and refrain from blowing things way out of proportions and try to be civil in a discussion.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey DB....I might have something in the works that may work for you. I know many think that I was the downfall of this forum...and that is fine....but I just have a different opinion of how a forum can be sustainable in this market.

Anyways....send me a pm for details.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Even GG is falling to one of the trolls....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what difference does it make if someone is trolling or discussing US debt? its all bullshit anyway. we are all in the lounge for one purpose only, to kill time. nothing anyone says makes any difference. every single one of you love to get into arguments with each other. 10 pointers is as much of a problem as traveller and DT are. if you dont get along with someone all you have to do is not respond to anything they say. for example i cant stand dolphinswin but not once have i engaged with him in threads, and im all the happier for it.

now if you dont mind i will take my free post and be on my way. good day to you all.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> *I have cut back a bit. Even ask Boobah.*


Agreed. I just don't see why people get such a kick out of derailing threads and talking about senseless off topic BS. Some of us actually enjoy talking about the thread topics. If you think a thread is stupid, just don't comment in it.

Lay down the banhammer


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Trolls you say?


> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


I understand, so basically they post stuff just to annoy people and get responses out of them. I seeeeeeee . . . . . .

So let's say for a second, me, DT, P-Freak and bob *are* the trolls on the forum. By creating a thread dedicated to our adventures, you hope to stop us by giving us the emotional responses we crave as trolls? If this is true, you're only making us stronger, and our trolling will grow until a mighty mod steps in to try and stop us which they may or may not succeed.

Or let's take the OP for instance, 10pointers, by posting this thread, you are searching for emotional responses from the people you called out and also other P-Furians who you seem to speak for. So you yourself are a troll by the definition I posted above.

This post itself could be seen as a "troll" by the definition given above. All I have to say about this matter is,

cucumber.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Trolls rock!...







....It's hard to resist the urge to pull on their hair!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Soo true da'man









100% agree with trave


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> Soo true da'man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure everyone's super surprised by that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Da said:


> Trolls rock!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da Monster, I'm gonna have to suspend you for 72 hours due to posting up nude pics. Seriously man, read the rules.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

has this been resolved yet?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nope... op hasnt replied


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I appreciate Akaskirm and GG's responses


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Of course you do ^


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Of course you do ^


I just like seeing the responses........Honestly they are sad......But nothing more was expected either......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you dont like it then you can BOUNCE


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> if you dont like it then you can BOUNCE


Me?

I just continue to watch it go to the shitter......I'm not going anywhere nor can anyone make me......


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> Of course you do ^


I just like seeing the responses........Honestly they are sad......But nothing more was expected either......
[/quote]
sad in what way... ur telling me DT's response keeps you from posting in threads?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

trigga some of us actually met friends on here and would rather not just bounce...infact that attitude is part of the problem.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> Of course you do ^


I just like seeing the responses........Honestly they are sad......But nothing more was expected either......
[/quote]
sad in what way... ur telling me DT's response keeps you from posting in threads?
[/quote]

Not sure how you got that from what I posted......But thats certainly not the case.....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It has gone to the shitter for 10 pointers and AK. To us its absolutely fine. Your not watching anything except yourselves being the biggest jokes on p-fury. Keeping thinking to yourselves that there is such a huge problem here, hope it makes you feel validated.

U mad?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> It has gone to the shitter for 10 pointers and AK. To us its absolutely fine. Your not watching anything except yourselves being the biggest jokes on p-fury. Keeping thinking to yourselves that there is such a huge problem here, hope it makes you feel validated.
> 
> U mad?


Actually, the downfall correlates to post counts, thread creation, community, and repuation.

If you don't think the PFury reputation has taken a hit, join tpf or mk.

The fact that you posted such an emotional response probably means that this has gotten to you, which probably means that you know its true.

AQHU, and you and your clown posse, has grown as the forum has slowed in the Lounge, in the p-forums and other forums. They are linked. Your bullshit inside jokes, your lack of respect, and your ungained self-esteem have turned a blooming community into a endless parade of trash, bickering and an exodus of awesome members.

The "U mad" part is just the cherry on the top. Shows your true colours - a bored child looking for a reaction and attention. And you happen to have gained a following of dimwits, who love to gang up on anyone who calls you out liek a pack of degenrate-beta male wolves kicked from the herd for showing signs of genetic retardation.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The funny thing is, me and the AQHUers aside, not even the regulars respect you. Thats the cherry on top for me.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input Danny Tanner









Funny how you ignored all the more relevant points of my post to get that shot in. Typical of you I guess.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok 10p when was the last time you helped someone on this forum in any of the hobby threads or in pm's...

you call me out for not contributing yet I can find many of posts in p-discussion and various other hobby forum also in my pm box... many posts in lounge in discussions...

But I cant find a single 10pointers in the hobby forums.

So really who's the one contributing to the site... you don't contribute threads to the lounge and you don't contribute information to the hobby forums... what the f*ck are you doing here?

At least I can say I help in the hobby forums and am here for something other than just chatting in the lounge.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Ok 10p when was the last time you helped someone on this forum in any of the hobby threads or in pm's...
> 
> you call us outyet I can find many of posts in p-discussion and various other hobby forum also in my pm box
> 
> ...


I have more posts in the hobby forums than your account has total. Which is pretty amazing considering 8000 of your posts are spam, an the advice you do give is piss poor.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Piss poor who the f*ck are you the dalai lama of fish keeping... point out my piss poor information you smug f*ck... You may at one point have given information but as of the past few months I cant say i have seen you in any hobby forums contributing to anything.

More than half my posts are in the hobby forums and I don't need to justify myself to you... your acting like a f*cking child. This is a public forum and you are throwing a temper tantrum because its not going your way... grow up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

My last post is this awful troll thread. 
You insulting members that contribute is honestly pathetic considering you want to make the forum "better".










IBTL


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Top Contributors to PFruy within the last 5 years:

hest, GG, Aegir, nismo, dippy, Jewelz, Pack, AKASkirm, Dr. Green, Twitch, acestro, bullsnake, Hannibal, Chil

Today, these are some of the top contributors:

Danny Tanner, bob, Traveller, Central, P-Freak, His Majesty












bob351 said:


> My last post is this awful troll thread.
> You insulting members that contribute is honestly pathetic considering you want to make the forum "better".
> 
> 
> ...


It's too bad you ended up as an AQHU troll. You had promise...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you went into the hobby forums you would realize there is no trolling going on or any of the bullshit your talking about... yes I would like to see the return of many of the members you posted and a lot more not mentioned as most have taught me a lot about the hobby but unlike you I'm not going to cry over it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Once again those people moved on, most of them. Why dont you rally up a few members you feel are up to your standards and just start posting. Oh wait! No thats way too hard!

Also what I find hilarious is you spent the past month attacking and trolling almost every thread.

Anyways I thank you for this thread. I loved all the attention.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow...DT calling me a troll, priceless!

Anyways, this will probably get locked in the am after the AQHU dimwits get a few more shots in while I sleep (check their post history, most of them are literally online 24 hours a day...).

I will just say that this thread is not intended to annoy the wicked members still here like back, Da Monster, devon, stu...these guys still make this place worth checkin into once in a while


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

To bad its a privately owned public forum... did you have to pay to get in...

Piss poor advice... your f*cking incredible try backing up your claims and stop being such a smug bastard.

Go f*ck yourself


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You listed two members. Priceless. The second one I dont even think posts here that much anymore.

This kid is amazing, I love this guy.

Oh yeah BTW its Da' Manster not Monster skippy.


----------

